

How many users do you need to start split testing? - lionesscg

We recently launched this website, wannity.com, and are having pretty much visits than we expected (around 1k&#x2F;month). We have low conversion rates right now, and we&#x27;re wondering if it&#x27;s time to start split testing, or the number of users is not enough to start making decisions after these tests?<p>Thanks.
======
siddharthdeswal
Right now, instead of split testing, do usability testing. Get 5 to 10 people
who are close to the kind of people you expect to be visiting your website (or
buying from you), and ask them open-ended questions.

Believe me, at the stage you're in, you'll learn far more than whatever split-
testing you can do right now.

Here are a few questions I could think of (in no order):

1) On a previous visit to the website, you saw a bookshelf that was in the
form of a bent arrow. What would you do if you wanted to buy it now?

2) If you wanted to keep up with all the new products on Wannity, can you find
a way to do that?

3) Why would you not share a product you like in Wannity on your social
networks?

4) What could be made better about the Checkout process?

5) Why would you not buy from Wannity?

Also, one small issue: I can't see the complete form in 1366 x 768
([http://puu.sh/8nkKK.png](http://puu.sh/8nkKK.png)). If most of your
buyers/visitors are on larger heights, you're good. Else maybe a bit of
restructuring is in order.

~~~
lionesscg
Thank you so much siddharthdeswal. We made a Google form in order to get
qualitative data, but this will be much more productive. Thanks for the bug
reporting also.

------
karolisd
If you do many small tests, you can pick confidence level less that 95%. Even
if you call tests at 70% confidence, as long as you are iterating rapidly,
you'll end up ahead in the long run. Also, you can revisit the same tests
later. As long as your testing ideas aren't prohibitively expensive in time
and implementation, there's very little risk at calling tests below 95%
confidence.

------
esquivalience
Surely you can split-test at any level, it just takes longer for useful data
to build up?

Then it just becomes a question of confidence interval.

~~~
gxs54
I agree, you could split test with a lot less users.

------
lionesscg
Ok, thanks so much for the quick replies everybody. Really appreciate it.

------
ondiekijunior
I would say you have more than sufficient numbers to do all the testing.

